
Google kept the US Government unaware of the Heartbleed bug - kumartech
http://www.talkfolks.com/google-kept-the-us-government-unaware-of-the-heartbleed-bug/
======
joe_the_user
It seems like the NSA revelations have created a situation where it doesn't
make sense for a large private company to go to the government to solve a
security problem since the state made it's intentions to use security flaws to
its benefit.

The cops have announced they are also criminals "when necessary". This
situation may be inevitable given "real politics" but these inevitable
occurrences seem problematic still.

------
tricolon
> revealed publicly on April 9th

It was the 7th of April:
[https://www.openssl.org/news/secadv_20140407.txt](https://www.openssl.org/news/secadv_20140407.txt)

